# Advise for a Breeder in Colorado



## carlospereirat (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello,

We live in Colorado and we are looking to add a German Shepherd to our family. After, some research we decided for a German Shepherd. We know nothing about breeders, we read the tips about how to know if you are dealing with a good breeder.

I visited 5 peak German Shepherd (here in Colorado). Their website is Denver CO German Shepherds | Dog Breeders | German Shepherd Puppies. The breeder seems to pass the test of what to look for in a Breeder. I was not impressed with their facilities. 

They currently have some puppies available for February form "Maestro and Margit" (Listed in their website). I liked the description of Maestro and Margit and they have a healthy record. However, I would like to here from you.

1.Does anybody know this breeder?
2.Other breeders in the area you recommend?
3.What about the puppies currently available (From Maestro and Margit)
4.They seem overprice

Thank you, your comments are all welcome.
C.P.


----------



## PXDesign (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Carlos —

Like you I recently went through the process of trying to find a breeder in Colorado. The ones that continually crop up are Five Peaks GSD, Rocky Mountain German Shepherds, and Adelhaus.

After researching for quite some time, I went with Five Peaks GSD and we have a deposit for a puppy from Roy & Olivia's litter due at the end of January. I've had really good interactions with Elaine from Five Peaks — she's extremely knowledgable and passionate about her dogs. Just today I called with a quick question and we ended up discussing vaccination recommendations and food for 45 minutes. What really sold us was how she focused on finding a litter that was most likely to fit our lifestyle and goals.

Everyone needs to make their own decision on this — it's a pretty personal choice — but I've been very happy with her to date and I know at least one other person on this board who has a puppy from her.

In the end, I don't think you can wrong with any of the three breeders I mentioned.

Good luck.
Kevin


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like nice showline dogs. The price seems a bit high to me, but show lines tend to be more than working line ( not sure why).
Why didn't you like the facility?

If I did not like a facility I would keep looking.


----------



## carlospereirat (Jan 5, 2013)

It is good to know that at least one more person here is dealing with the same breeder. 

Any more comments about the puppies available?

Thanks
C. P.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I got my (15 month old) pup from Rocky Mountain German Shepherds. I am completely satisfied with him, he has been a great pup so far. When we were looking I checked out Five Peaks GSD and I spoke with Adelhaus. I ultimately went with RMGS's because I liked Jayne and I like the parents of my pup.
I think ultimately you need to visit the breeder, take a look at the parents and decide what will be a good fit for you and your family. 

It also depends on whether or not you would like to participate in any sports like, schutzhund or agility. If you decide that you want to work your dog in a particular sport then I would visit some clubs and talk to the people there about particular breeders.
Where in Colorado are you located? Good luck in your search


----------



## carlospereirat (Jan 5, 2013)

I absolutely agree with Kevin. Elaine is a great resource. She is very helpful. I have not receive any negative feedback from anyone dealing with Five Peak German Shepherd. It is always good to search on the web for any potential negative aspect. The result of my search was ZERO negative complains or reviews. I'm confident now that this is a good option.

Thank you for your comments! I'm going to to move forward with one of their beautiful puppies. Their dogs are awesome!

C.P.


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

I was just fooling around looking for podcasts the other night and found this audio episode by The Dog Doctor: The Dog Doctor - German Shepards 01/16 by Dr. Robert Forto PhD | Blog Talk Radio

(Skip to around the 6 minute mark to get past all the intro chit chat.)

The hosts interview Jayne from Rocky Mountain German Shepherds. From what I hear, she sounds like she's got a good thing going over there. Of course, I'm a newbie to the GSD world though.


----------



## carlospereirat (Jan 5, 2013)

Great link. Thanks.

By the way, here is the picture of the puppy we are planning to bring to our home....


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness! What a cutie patootie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PXDesign (Oct 17, 2011)

Is that from the Maestro x Margit litter? Beautiful pup!


----------



## Cahns Mom (Jan 10, 2013)

I have purchased 4 puppies from Elaine at Five Peaks in the last year. All are from different litters. I"ve had Cahn for over a year and is now 17mo. He is a male out of Tyson vom Kottersbusch and Jana vom Sensei. An awesome dog. Lila, who I picked out at 5 weeks and is now an 11mo old. She's my favorite, but I don't let the others know. She is out of Vito and Biggi . Tazzie a who is now 5mos old, a big and beautiful female import out of Esko and Greta from Wolpertinger Wald Kennels. I will be adding one more to this harem, a female who is for now "orange girl" a 5wk now out of Roy and Quiara. I will be picking her up at the end of this month. Four completely different breedings and I couldn't be happier. I am 60 years young and have had German Shepherds my entire life. These are the dogs I always dreamed of owning. They are healthy, beautiful, correct in confirmation and temperment. 

Elaine also found the perfect dog for my sister who never owned a dog in her life. They are inseparable. 

Honestly, I highly, highly recommend Five Peaks German Shepherds, you can't go wrong. When I was there at the beginning of the year they were doing some renovations on the kennel, but aside from a lot going on, I found nothing wrong with the facility.


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry for jumping in, done a search for my pups pedigree and Tyson vom Kottersbusch is his grandfather. Small world


----------



## carlospereirat (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow,
It is a small world. Could you PM me to stay in touch.
Cheers


----------



## coloradogermanshepherds (Jan 18, 2013)

carlospereirat said:


> Hello,
> 
> We live in Colorado and we are looking to add a German Shepherd to our family. After, some research we decided for a German Shepherd. We know nothing about breeders, we read the tips about how to know if you are dealing with a good breeder.
> 
> ...


Hi C.P.
I have never been to 5 peak German Shepherd. But looked at the site the prices look to be about right. 
*Breeders in Colorado*
*ROCKYMOUNTAINGSD.COM **Jayne** really knows what she is talking about. *
*German Shepherd Breeders - von Rief Kennels in Colorado Love Kim she is the best! She really loves her dogs. **Really knows what she is talking about. *

Hope that helps.


----------



## alteregoa (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey there, I am not sure if you are still using this forum, but I am about to purchase a pup from Elaine and just thought I would ask how yours are doing? I am new to picking a breeder but everyone I speak to seems to have been very happy with her dogs. Anyway, I just thought I would ask.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

My experience with Elaine is a little different from others. i have also talked to a few who have had the same experience with her using high pressure sales tactics that if you do not buy the pup she will not be able to pay here kids doctors bills. So I walked away and looked for someone else. I do know of a couple west german showline breeders that are small and produce very nice dogs. If you are interested.


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

alteregoa, this thread is 2 years old, so the information may be very out-of-date. You might want to start a new thread to see if anyone has more current info on the breeder that you're inquiring about. Welcome to the forum and good luck on selecting the breeder for your new puppy!


----------



## Timebomb (May 7, 2015)

Szariksdad seems to have a weird, personal vendetta against Elaine at Five Peaks. I've worked closely with her for several years and have never, ever witnessed these "high pressure sales tactics". Furthermore, she doesn't even have kids. All I have witnessed from Elaine is honesty.... Probably to a fault. She cares deeply for every puppy and dog at her facility. She desires to keep contact with people who buy from her for the duration of the puppy's life.


----------

